# Is there anyone in Virginia here?



## Solstice (May 12, 2013)

I would like to meet someone around my area.


----------



## alonebutnotlonely (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey girlie I live in VA!


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm from VA also.


----------

